# Who is best company to ship guitars across Canada with?



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Besides Canada Post. I've never shipped before so I'm looking for a place that can pack the guitar nicely. I've recently heard UPS won't do packages as big as guitars.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Sugar said:


> Besides Canada Post. I've never shipped before so I'm looking for a place that can pack the guitar nicely. I've recently heard UPS won't do packages as guitars.


If you are going to pay someone to package your guitar then I'd see if your local music store would do it. They might even do it for free if you are a good customer. As for shipping, Purolator is pretty fast, fairly well priced and as far as I know pretty careful with packages.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had good luck with FedEx Ground. Same price as CanPost, faster & better tracking.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Frankly, I've never had a problem with Canada Post, or any other courier for that matter. They all seem to handle things well. I've noticed that I get a lot of things by FedEx and Can Post.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Will Canada Post pack for you?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Inside Canada I have used UPS on several occasions. Pricing has been reasonable. I never use them for cross border though. For packaging of guitars I always hit the music stores and get a shipping box from them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If you're shipping it yourself, find a dealer that sells Gibsons.
They are a far better/tougher box.

Here's a good thread with some links...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/45051-shipping-guitar-dos-donts.html


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

I went to all the guitar stores and none of them have boxes. Next stop?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Sugar said:


> I went to all the guitar stores and none of them have boxes. Next stop?


I have had to send guitars overseas. If I don't have access to a shipping carton that I think will be suitable, I make my own.
A_ couple_ of boxes that are large enough to contain the case with room to spare (2" of space) but not long enough by themselves.
I join the boxes with holt melt glue and good quality packing or tyvek house wrap tape.
Last guitar I sent abroad went by Canada Post, no issues.
cheers, d.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Will Canada Post pack for you?


No. They are just a shipping company. Any customer service aspect has been slashed to the bone but they never did pack items as far as I know. The only one that packs that I know of is 'The UPS Store'. Expensive, but they insure if they pack - check the $$ limits though.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Inside Canada I almost always use Fed Ex Ground. One reason is they pick up. But pricing is good, and delivery more consistent than Canada Post. Outside Canada - Canad Post is actually quite good and cost effective.
After a lengthy battle with UPS over customs charges, where they out and out lied to me, I cannot recommend UPS for anything. They still owe me after 3 months, a credit for brokerage.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

dtsaudio said:


> After a lengthy battle with UPS over customs charges, where they out and out lied to me, I cannot recommend UPS for anything. They still owe me after 3 months, a credit for brokerage.


I had a similar situation with FedEx. The shipper specifically asked if there would be any charges multiple times and they repeatedly told him "no". He was using his business account with them. After I got my parcel, FedEx sent me a bill and I was fighting them on it. 

Eventually, I said "what will you do if I just don't pay this?"
Their reply "we just go after the shipper for it".

So...that's how FedEx treats their customers...even the ones who have accounts!! I was quite shocked.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> So...that's how FedEx treats their customers...even the ones who have accounts!! I was quite shocked.​


​

I've not had a problem like that with Fed Ex. But this is now 3 times with UPS. The dollar amount was small, it was/is the principle. UPS wouldn't deliver the package until it was paid.
I talked to 8 different people over 4 days, and have a recorded phone message confirming I was right, and still nothing. Oddly an email got the attention of somebody doing their job and I finally got the package. I also got the credit yesterday.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah Dan. UPS sucks. I got a used pickup from an eBay seller and specifically stated USPS for shipping...he sent it UPS and I paid an extra $40. He said he was sorry...bonehead.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Think i might go with purolator.


----------

